# "My BF Is Obsessed With Obese Girls He Forced Me To Be One"



## John Smith (Aug 9, 2019)

Okay, who did this??!!


----------



## loopytheone (Aug 9, 2019)

Hmm, interesting. There is definitely a risk for young people to get taken advantage of by older people in any community, but the consequences of that can be especially bad in our community. I think that no matter what sub-section of society you look at, there will always be people who are predatory. 

I feel really sorry for such a young kid getting used like that. Obviously not all FAs or feeders are like that, not at all. The majority aren't, but stories about healthy relationships don't get made into videos, stories etc. Focus is always on the negative. 

No matter what the community/fetish etc, the focus should always be on keeping yourself safe emotionally and physically. That's something that gets easier when you are older with more experience and confidence.


----------



## agouderia (Aug 9, 2019)

I agree with what loopy wrote - exploiting very young and vulnerable people always is a problem. And the internet unfortunately has made it easier to gain access to potential victims for predators of all walks.

Two more things struck me with the video though:

1) One of the worst things about the anti-fat hysteria and ensuing fat bashing in society is that it starts at a point where -especially with young girls - a person isn't even "overweight", not even in the so-called medical sense. A 16-year old girl with a BMI of 24.5 - 150 lbs. at 5'5" - is going to face fat bashing in 9 out of 10 cases in school. With all the consequences for self-esteem, body image and associated issues, etc. - and it probably often turning into a self-fulfilling weight prophecy.

Establishing a realistic body assessment and outlawing weight bashing of all types would go a long way in letting young women grow up concentrating on the truly important matters in life.

2) What annoys me like hell in these cautionary tales is that they always end in a medium-sized health catastrophe due to weight gain. A high school senior who has a hypertensive crisis because of a few weeks of weight gain - even if it was quite a lot of weight in a limited amount of time - has a disposition for or pre-existing cardiovascular issues to begin with. 
No organically healthy person at that age has so extreme symptoms.


----------



## loopytheone (Aug 9, 2019)

Also, one other thing that is interesting to me is that this video keeps being shown at the top of my 'recommended' videos on youtube when I am browsing BBW/BHM videos. I think it is interesting that they are strongly pushing a 'warning' type video on people who are looking at fat porn.


----------



## John Smith (Aug 9, 2019)

loopytheone said:


> Also, one other thing that is interesting to me is that this video keeps being shown at the top of my 'recommended' videos on youtube when I am browsing BBW/BHM videos. I think it is interesting that they are strongly pushing a 'warning' type video on people who are looking at fat porn.



SnapChat used to campaign a lot against us in this way, a few years ago... practically impossible to browse on our app wothput falling out one of those Thin-God-fearing shock articles about the _Fat Acceptance Perile-- _and unhealthy promotion of the Lardashians just along. 

Being comfortable in its own skin became the New Black or Yellow... in a negative sense.


----------



## Jimevil2000 (Aug 12, 2019)

That’s the problem with today’s youth. No personal responsibility and always placing blame.


----------



## John Smith (Aug 12, 2019)

Jimevil2000 said:


> That’s the problem with today’s youth. No personal responsibility and always placing blame.



Are you actually defending a man who used his persuasion and cunning to coerce a bigger woman to get much bigger? If fetish molestation was a thing, people like him would end up in jail.


----------



## Jimevil2000 (Aug 12, 2019)

John Smith said:


> Are you actually defending a man who used his persuasion and cunning to coerce a bigger woman to get much bigger? If fetish molestation was a thing, people like him would end up in jail.



No. I’m not defending it in that context. But one side of the story is only one side. It’s easy to place blame.


----------



## John Smith (Aug 12, 2019)

Jimevil2000 said:


> No. I’m not defending it in that context. But one side of the story is only one side. It’s easy to place blame.



It's as much easy as well to not consider he haven't even first informed her about the fact he does have these inclinations before to initiate her.

You cannot start a sexual play when one party isn't even aware about it, lest informed this is actually a foreplay: he molested her by playing on the emotional and ludicrous component of the coaxing manoeuver. That's not fair.


----------



## DragonFly (Aug 13, 2019)

I understand the issues brought to the table with the video.... I just got a creepy feeling that it wasn’t just the guy and his behavior that they were condemning


----------



## fuelingfire (Aug 13, 2019)

Video would have been a lot shorter, if they just focused on him manipulating her. Though I am sure a lot of people would find the WG interesting.

I know to many people IRL that put up with to much bs, for the sake of being in a relationship.


----------



## Broseph (Sep 15, 2019)

I got the sense that this was a fake story—no names, etc.—so I looked around. It turns out that the channel that posted this (My Story Animated) and a similar channel (Actually Happened) have been criticized a lot on YouTube () for being racist or simply false.

This sort of manipulative thing has almost certainly happened, but I agree with the others that this is by no means the rule. The message of the video, from what I can gather, is that big girls should not trust a guy who says he’s in to big girls, and that a feeder is some complete asshole named Kyle who hates proms. 

I’m wondering whose agenda is advanced by this sort of video. And why should we count the burgers?​


----------



## John Smith (Sep 16, 2019)

Broseph said:


> I got the sense that this was a fake story—no names, etc.—so I looked around. It turns out that the channel that posted this (My Story Animated) and a similar channel (Actually Happened) have been criticized a lot on YouTube () for being racist or simply false.
> 
> This sort of manipulative thing has almost certainly happened, but I agree with the others that this is by no means the rule. The message of the video, from what I can gather, is that big girls should not trust a guy who says he’s in to big girls, and that a feeder is some complete asshole named Kyle who hates proms.
> 
> I’m wondering whose agenda is advanced by this sort of video. And why should we count the burgers?​




I've heard about that video animated tale because it stirred a lot of rageful polemic in French-speaking countries and the company who sponsor and produce these videos (who happens to some random multinational corporation from the Arab Emirates) has been heavily backlashed.

If I knew earlier those racist folks were behind these dubious "true" stories as well, I wouldn't be surprized at all. These producers are pathological liars with some creepy agenda in mind.


----------



## dmandavid (Sep 16, 2019)

I feel that this was some BS fake video shame us in the FA/ Feederisem community.

I feel the girl played herself as the victim was to much. Honestly it kinda frustrates me how someone can blame someone for making them eat so much when that person is the one putting it in their mouth willingly, the guy yes was encouraging her to eat but he wasn't force feeding her and she could had pushed the food away.I feel that they heath problems this girl claimed to get in such a short period of time are false seeing also she was already obese to begin with.

In defense of this girl however Its kinda mean how this guy just only took her out on dates to fast food places and just watched her eat and not even try to get to know her and show affection. Sounds like all this guy did was just used her as some sort of porn video. Ill give him credit for some how not wanted to play with her fat and rub her belly. It be hard for me not to resist a touch.

As a feeder I would had handled this diffently. First off I would let her know of my fetish (after we been dating for a while) make her feel like she was my Goddess of fat that I would worship. Not only Id take her out to eat id take her to more better places. My god if she asked me to prom id take her but at the end of the night that prom dress wont be fitting on her after all the foods id stuff her with lol. But mostly the relationship id have with this girl would be a normal one but with feederisem mixed in.


----------



## Bama (Sep 17, 2019)

I call B.S. If the video is true, she needs to take some responsiblity too. When I was in high school, I could take my gf out to eat at a fast food restaurant but if I took her on an actual date to a fast food restaurant, I might get 1 more chance to make that mistake again. After high school, if I take my gf on a date to a fast food restaurant there won't be a 2nd date. Also, she had the option to not eat the 2nd burger. She had the option to not continue going to fast food restaurants. There's a few comment about an older guy preying on a young girl. She's not a young girl, she's an adult woman that chose to be in an adult relationship. She made adult decisions that didn't work out the way she wanted them to. He wasn't her Prince Charming. Put on your big girl panties (no pun intended) and find someone that appreciates you for who you are. Learn from this experience that not all people are what wanting the same thing that you are. But, that's no reason to call this guy a predator. He told her he liked fat girls and he told her that he wanted her to get fatter. He just didn't tell her prior to the 1st date. But, she definitely knew after the 1st date, yet, she continued to date him. Not knocking her but also realizing that we only heard one side of this story. As we all know, there are 3 sides to every story; your side, my side, and the truth. We've heard 1 side and already we've tried, convicted, and are ready to hang this guy. Even if all he wanted her for was to fatten her up, at what point does she take responsibility to say "No"?


----------



## TwoSwords (Sep 17, 2019)

I've watched this video before, and I think that insofar as it can be used to inform people about the dark side of human nature (any type of human nature,) it is to be commended for doing so. A disturbing number of people assume that their fellow human beings are basically good and selfless most of the time, or that if they're not, there's something wrong with them. They should be informed that for the most part, people are flawed, and you can't just trust them from the word go.

I do think it has the potential to foster paranoia, however, which is the sad consequence of videos like this. Girls might start to view one form of attraction as inherently more likely to tend this way than the others (taking away the message of "avoid all FAs," instead of "test the waters first to make him prove himself,") which could cause them to accidentally poison the well of developing FAs against pursuing other people in the future. On the flip side, thin girls might think they're safe from being treated as tools in this manner, and that's simply not true.

However, as far as the actual events that the video chronicles, I'm willing to treat them as a piece of speculative fiction, because the video presents no evidence, or significant, corroborative testimony, or even the identity of the party being accused, and where I'm from, people are innocent until proven guilty. The burden of proof's on the prosecution.


----------

